# Looking for link to purse site that was previously posted



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Hiya,

I'm looking for a link that was posted quite awhile ago. I'm hoping either the poster is still here, or others are familiar with the site.
It was a kind of mish-mosh (if I'm remembering correctly) of several rows (maybe 4, 5, or 6 rows?) of pictures of purses (and I think there were other items like hats, gloves, etc), and may have had little descriptions. If you click on a pic, it takes you to that purse on whatever website is selling it.
It was everything. All prices, all styles, all colors, all everything. It wasn't like going to a site and seeing what they had, like ebags has allll kinds of different bags, but links on ebags lead to links to buy on ebags. Each picture was a link and it took you to different sites. I'm sure some of the pics probably even linked to ebags. (Wow, I hope that made sense.)
I think I might remember that the pages of purse pics scrolled side to side.
Anyway, it was different enough that I hope someone knows what I'm trying to describe. The links, and websites, and choices seemed endless .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know offhand what you mean, but do you remember any more details?  Were the purses mostly fabric or mostly leather?  If the former, do you remember anything about the colors or patterns  --  modern/geometric, florals, solids?  Was it mid-range or more discount-priced or more expensive?  Maybe some of that will help identify the site.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Susan w/the cutest cat evah! ('cept for mine, of course )
It was everything. All prices, all styles, all colors, all everything. It wasn't like going to a site and seeing what they had, like ebags has allll kinds of different bags, it was more of a purse search, I suppose. Each picture was a link and it took you to different sites. I'm sure some of the pics probably even linked to ebags.

[edited most of this post into the first post in this thread.]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You might have better luck if this were posted in the Accessories forum where the purse people hang out!

Betsy


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy. Can you just move this thread over there, please? If not, I'll repost tomorrow.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This might be what you are looking for:

http://www.shopstyle.com/


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> This might be what you are looking for:
> 
> http://www.shopstyle.com/


Wow - dont' know if that was what she was looking for, but this was very interesting.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for trying, Pidgeon. That's not it, BUT it's definitely VERY interesting. The sliding looks right ... I should have said scrolling, but I couldn't think of the word. The site I'm thinking of scrolled like that, but had more rows, and had some less expensive choices as well as the expensive ones.

I'm made a thread in the other forum Betsy suggested. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22806.new.html#new


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cat said:


> I'm made a thread in the other forum Betsy suggested.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22806.new.html#new


FYI: I'm going to delete that thread and move this one to that forum.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

ok. Thanks. Hope someone can figure out what I'm trying to say.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Did you try doing a search with "purse" or "handbag" in the search title?

I tried to do it for you, but all I did was find an old thread about some beautiful Levenger bags, which I then had to have, so sorry, but it was too dangerous (and expensive) for me to continue the search.  

However, if you DO find it, please let us know!!!

Thanks.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Cat said:


> ok. Thanks. Hope someone can figure out what I'm trying to say.


LOL, that's not always easy..


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> Did you try doing a search with "purse" or "handbag" in the search title?
> 
> I tried to do it for you, but all I did was find an old thread about some beautiful Levenger bags, which I then had to have, so sorry, but it was too dangerous (and expensive) for me to continue the search.
> 
> ...


Har-har, angeldad. Do you know me in real life? 

I've done searches, it's just that page after page after page af... you get the idea , comes up. *sigh* Thanks for trying, I know what you faced, lol. If I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Peeking in to see whether you got any results yet.  Hmmm.  Well, maybe this bump will help more people see the question...

(And Pixie says thanks.  )


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

Was it by any chance the Vera Bradley "Bowler" ?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> beautiful Levenger bags, which I then had to have


Enquiring minds want to know: which bag did you get?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

do not show me bags. that's rude. someone showed me a j'tote and i had to have it. someone showed me a borsa bella and i had to have it. someone showed me an oberon and i had to have two.

i am on an austerity program. no bags no bags.  i bought an iPad and need bags for that. do not show me bags. I can't help myself.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

verabradley.com is calling to you....


----------

